# Zeiss 70-200 f/2.8 Coming to Canon for NAB 2012?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 19, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=9268"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=9268" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=9268"></a></div>
<strong>Zeiss 70-200 f/2.8 ZE Mount

</strong>Zeiss is rumored to be announcing a 70-200 f/2.8 at NAB in Las Vegas next month. This would be the first zoom lens Zeiss has produced for the ZE and ZF mounts.</p>
<p>Expect Zeiss to also announce new Cine CP.2 lenses at NAB.</p>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://photorumors.com/2011/12/11/zeiss-cinema-lenses-roadmap-for-2012/" target="_blank">PR</a>] via [<a href="http://www.photogizmos.com/2012/03/16/just-leaked-carl-zeiss-to-announce-new-lens/" target="_blank">PG</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Tijn (Mar 19, 2012)

Woah, what an image.

Is it correct that Zeiss lenses only focus manually? It'll be interesting to see the image quality on a Zeiss zoom lens.


----------



## DzPhotography (Mar 19, 2012)

Tijn said:


> Woah, what an image.
> 
> Is it correct that Zeiss lenses only focus manually? It'll be interesting to see the image quality on a Zeiss zoom lens.


yes, most (not to say all) have man.focus. Be prepared to fall off your chair when you see the price...


----------



## photogaz (Mar 19, 2012)

The Canon version is so sharp and perfect I really doubt this can better it. Even if it is Zeiss. Might be alright for Nikon folk though!


----------



## dstppy (Mar 19, 2012)

Tijn said:


> Woah, what an image.
> 
> Is it correct that Zeiss lenses only focus manually? It'll be interesting to see the image quality on a Zeiss zoom lens.



I couldn't imagine Zeiss would start adding AF for Canon now (but it'd be nice).

This particular lens might make a few MF converts out of some of us though if it's typical IQ . . .

I guess that also depends if it's priced at the same point as other lenses and we can get away with a small mortgage on a 2-bedroom home or if it'll be bumped up to a 3BR-3Bath situation ;D


----------



## dolina (Mar 19, 2012)

Where did the product mock up come from?

I hope it has AF. MF prime is one thing but a MF zoom is another.


----------



## JR (Mar 19, 2012)

dolina said:


> I hope it has AF. MF prime is one thing but a MF zoom is another.



+1, with AF this would be an amazing lenses indeed!


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Mar 19, 2012)

photogaz said:


> The Canon version is so sharp and perfect I really doubt this can better it. Even if it is Zeiss. Might be alright for Nikon folk though!



Possibly Zeiss is aiming at cinematographers, say by making it parfocal?


----------



## Pyrenees (Mar 19, 2012)

dolina said:


> Where did the product mock up come from?
> 
> I hope it has AF. MF prime is one thing but a MF zoom is another.



You mean, MF wide-angle is one thing but a MF telephoto is another - anyway, I get your point ;-)

Seriously though, 70-200mm is a great focal-length range for many portrait 'togs. For these Guys, AF is very handy if you're using shallow DOF and/or zooming at the longish end. I'd be a bit surprised if it doesn't have AF, even though that would be a first for Zeiss.


----------



## frisk (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm sorry if any Zeiss fans find my opinion insulting, but to me this looks like yet another solution to a non-existing problem - at least as far as Canon cameras are concerned. I am not even going to consider the possibility that this would be a Tamron/Tokina "cheap" alternative - this is Zeiss, after all - so the only way to market this lens would be on the basis of quality.

Now, the Canon 70-200 f/2.8 IS II is good. Really, really good - so good in fact that a "better" lens would probably not produce any meaningful improvements for most users - so why should anyone want this lens - for the "snob" factor, yes, but what else?

Then there is the issue of IS and AF - sure, a MF lens like the 15mm one may be just fine, but for a zoom? This lens would need AF to be competitive - otherwise it would just be a way for people to show that have more money than common sense.


----------



## dadgummit (Mar 19, 2012)

dolina said:


> Where did the product mock up come from?
> 
> I hope it has AF. MF prime is one thing but a MF zoom is another.



Yeah, the type of person who will reach for a 70-200 is probably not shooting something that can be manually focused. Unfortunately that would open up all of the "my 3rd party lens does not focus correctly" forum posts. Which I would think is one of the reasons Zeiss has stayed away from AF in anything but sony. Looking at the price of the new Zeiss 15mm f2.8 I would guess a 70-200 f2.8 would be double Canon's or Nikon's offerings. 

Though looking at the excellent build quality and IQ of my Zeiss lenses it would probably be a magnificent lens.


----------



## woofmeow (Mar 19, 2012)

It seems it will be a cine lens, no?


----------



## dadgummit (Mar 19, 2012)

dilbert said:


> This story is badly worded on this website. Given the attached picture (if that is of the new 70-200 Zeiss) then it is quite clear (from the distance markings on the lens) that it will be a cine lens.
> 
> The story blurb says:
> 
> ...



That makes a whole lot more sense. In this case it looks like it would be a winner.


----------



## Matthew Saville (Mar 19, 2012)

photogaz said:


> The Canon version is so sharp and perfect I really doubt this can better it. Even if it is Zeiss. Might be alright for Nikon folk though!


Um, what? I know this is a Canon forum so probably most here just don't care one way or another, but:

http://www.slrgear.com/reviews/showproduct.php/product/1316/cat/11 (Canon 70-200 mk2)
http://www.slrgear.com/reviews/showproduct.php/product/1280/cat/13 (Nikon 70-200 mk2)

I'm just sayin'... Not that one is better than the other, but that both are pretty dang near flawless, (at least at 12 megapixels) ...and that Zeiss will have to look elsewhere besides sheer resolution to impress any who already own either of these two lenses. Which from the discussion relating to cinematography, does seem to be the case.

Respectfully,
=Matt=


----------



## DarkKnightNine (Mar 19, 2012)

dolina said:


> Where did the product mock up come from?
> 
> I hope it has AF. MF prime is one thing but a MF zoom is another.




I agree. Having to deal with both Zoom and Focus at the same time would be a nightmare when you're out shooting moving subjects. I assume this would be at a price point that only professionals or people with last names like Bush or Rockefeller could afford.


----------



## DarkKnightNine (Mar 19, 2012)

frisk said:


> I'm sorry if any Zeiss fans find my opinion insulting, but to me this looks like yet another solution to a non-existing problem - at least as far as Canon cameras are concerned. I am not even going to consider the possibility that this would be a Tamron/Tokina "cheap" alternative - this is Zeiss, after all - so the only way to market this lens would be on the basis of quality.
> 
> Now, the Canon 70-200 f/2.8 IS II is good. Really, really good - so good in fact that a "better" lens would probably not produce any meaningful improvements for most users - so why should anyone want this lens - for the "snob" factor, yes, but what else?
> 
> Then there is the issue of IS and AF - sure, a MF lens like the 15mm one may be just fine, but for a zoom? This lens would need AF to be competitive - otherwise it would just be a way for people to show that have more money than common sense.




lol. Very well said. Then there is that "I hate being noticed with that big White (Cream Colored) Canon that makes you a target for thieves in some countries" factor. I wish there was a way to safely paint my large Canon zooms black or Canon gave us a choice of black or cream.


----------



## Seanlucky (Mar 19, 2012)

I don't think Zeiss is trying to win over a photographer crowd with this lens. The Canon 70-200 is an amazing lens for shooting, but could be way better for video. Benefits would be:

-usable zoom while recording video
-nice and long focus and zoom throws
-built in gearing for follow focus/zoom


----------



## jcns (Mar 19, 2012)

frisk said:


> I'm sorry if any Zeiss fans find my opinion insulting, but to me this looks like yet another solution to a non-existing problem - at least as far as Canon cameras are concerned. I am not even going to consider the possibility that this would be a Tamron/Tokina "cheap" alternative - this is Zeiss, after all - so the only way to market this lens would be on the basis of quality.
> 
> Now, the Canon 70-200 f/2.8 IS II is good. Really, really good - so good in fact that a "better" lens would probably not produce any meaningful improvements for most users - so why should anyone want this lens - for the "snob" factor, yes, but what else?
> 
> Then there is the issue of IS and AF - sure, a MF lens like the 15mm one may be just fine, but for a zoom? This lens would need AF to be competitive - otherwise it would just be a way for people to show that have more money than common sense.



to use your argument of "solution to a non-existing problem".
Do you know you only need 40 hp in your car to drive 65 mph? So why a 300 hp or 400 hp or 500 hp Mustang? Why even a 150 hp Accord? Because people want it.
There is more to a price of item than "snob" factor. Zeiss knows how many lenses they can sell. Any good company with a half decent marketing dept knows how many widgets they can sell. So when you are armed with this information combined with cost of production, you can MSRP your widget.
As other posters have mentioned, there are videographers who could use this lens as well as photographers.
When you purchase Zeiss, you are also purchasing an extremely well engineered product combined with high quality materials. Nobody needs a handbuilt swiss watch. A $2watch does the same exact job. However, pick up a Rolex, Tag, Patek Philipe and you know you are holding something special.


----------



## AG (Mar 19, 2012)

dadgummit said:


> dolina said:
> 
> 
> > Where did the product mock up come from?
> ...



I shoot with a 70-200 f4 IS, manual focus all the time. 

Why

Video.

The 70 - 200 is just the focal lengths, all it means is that you can frame your shot better in some situations by not having to be right in the actors face.
85mm, 100mm, 135mm, 200mm thats 4 primes i would not have to pay for with this one lens.

It is true that Zeiss primes are a pinnacle lens. their construction is second to none and as long as it has IS of some form it will be a great video lens no doubt.
But you have to ask yourself are these lenses ones you buy or rent?

I think I'm going to stick with my cheaper Canon glass for now and just rent these lenses if i ever have a job that calls for them.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 19, 2012)

The new lens will be a Compact Zoom Cine Lens going up against the $45,000 zoom Cine PL lenses from Canon. A attractive price for something in this range is far more than most ordinary photographers will want to pay.

I can't even begin to guess at a price, but it will be costing a lot more than those low cost $5,000 compact primes.
"With the success of the Compact Prime CP.2 lenses, many peoplewere asking for compact zooms that fit the small HDSLR and HDcine cameras. Christian Bannert said, “We listened very carefully to the voices of our customers, and we will introduce a line ofvery compact and lightweight zoom lenses to complement the CPfamily.” 
If we look at the existing range of Compact Prime lenses from18 mm to 100 mm, what’s missing? Of course, a lightweight, compact long tele zoom, just like the ones still photographers have been enjoying for years. My guess is that the first zoom lens will be somewhere around 70-200 mm. We’ll probably find out at NAB 2012. The tele zoom should be the first in a family of compact and lightweight zooms from Carl Zeiss ​
The new compact zoom lens will cover full still format 24x36 mm, just like the CP.2 family, providing much more coverage than Super 35. It will be different from any existing zoom, with its interchangeable mount, compact size and light weight. Meet the compact family: a compact zoom joins the compact primes. The new zoom will feature industry-standard geared focus iris and zoom rings. Nobody else has a lens like this; it should be very popular. ​
The price is promised to be attractive and competitive"​


----------



## samueljay (Mar 20, 2012)

DarkKnightNine said:


> I agree. Having to deal with both Zoom and Focus at the same time would be a nightmare when you're out shooting moving subjects.


On most shoots there will be a person to handle each of those jobs separately.


----------



## CatfishSoupFTW (Mar 20, 2012)

something tells me this may cost me my house.. hhahah


----------

